
A synthetic metabolic network for physicochemical homeostasis - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12287-2
======
ncmncm
This seems like a really big deal. How is it not a really big deal?

I get that they are supplying arginine and using a simple reaction that yields
ATP. I get that the world doesn't supply us unlimited arginine. But molecular-
scale closed-loop control and homeostasis!

